# Good Braking without doing Big Brake Swap



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yo B13 and B14 guys, you guys want good braking without doing the big brake upgrade? Hes a great setup that works really well.....it works great for me at least.

Brembo cross drilled and slotted rotors
Stillen Metal Matrix Brake Pads (stillen pads have good bite)
Goodridge stainless steelbrake lines (firms up the pedal feel)
Motul DOT4 Brake Fluid (higher boiling point)
Flush the entire brake system and replace old brake fluid with the good stuff- Motul and you got some pretty good brakes for our little cars! As insurance you can always change the rear drum brakes as well with genuine Nissan parts to.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You forgot to list gutting the interior to reduce weight by ~250 pounds.

Have you driven Sentra with any brake upgrade? I have. The difference wasn't obvious (to me) on the street but was a night-and-day difference on the track.

Stock AD18 works pretty good, though, on a gutted race car with very aggressive pads.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

> *...Here's a great setup that works really well.....it works great for me at least.
> 
> Brembo cross drilled and slotted rotors
> Stillen Metal Matrix Brake Pads (stillen pads have good bite)
> ...


I offer a similar kit, but at a discounted price.

However, I would not recommend the Motul fluid unless you plan on changing it often(every 6 months). It's moisture absorption rating is not as good as a number of DOT4 fluids, like Ate Super Blue fluid or Ate Type200.

Meanwhile, Technafit s/s lines are superior to Goodridge as they offer swivel females and rubber sleeves to keep unwanted dirt away from your line connections. FYI, the founder of Technafit was formerly a partner of Goodridge. 

Stillen's pads are repackaged PBR Metal Master pads.

Just my two cents.


----------

